# Reliable Realist



## paula (Dec 15, 2010)

What Enneagram type is the Reliable Realist? I took the test but it didn`t give me a number, just the name Relaible Realist.

paula


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

ESTJ sounds like it. They are typically described as stable and reliable in work and family relations and down to earth.

Try taking these tests:
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes
Careerstrength(TM) Step 1


----------



## paula (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. What number would I be though? I see that there are 9 types and it didn`t actually give me a number when I took the Enneagram test.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

paula said:


> Thanks for the info. What number would I be though? I see that there are 9 types and it didn`t actually give me a number when I took the Enneagram test.


not sure, you can read through the profile and decide which one sounds more like you: Enneagram Types


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Just re-take the test @paula. The Reliable Realist is from another personality test (Jung based) and not Enneagram. Reliable Realist is associated with ISTJ.

The tests aren't perfect but they are a start. http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/Tests_Battery.asp


----------



## paula (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks. I took the test and I scored pretty high for type 9 (7 out of 8). Interesting....


----------

